

Re:publica 2014 live streams - hendrik-xdest
http://re-publica.de/en/news/rp14-go-our-live-streaming-service

======
hendrik-xdest
If you havn't heard about it - re:publica is Europe's largest social media
conference, mostly featuring on digital life in culture, media, politics, and
business.

Here is an overview of the sessions presented this year [http://re-
publica.de/en/event/1/sessions](http://re-publica.de/en/event/1/sessions) \- a
large number of those are in English. For example "DIY Microscope" or
"Redesigning News, Deeply" or "The Amish Futurist and the power of
buttermilk". Brilliant stuff, hopefully.

